# The plug?



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

My goat is due the 25 of this month and i think shes losing her plug? Do they Lose them a cupel weeks early? Its not pee kinda brownish and slimy looking it just keeps dripping out. Her ligs are still their and her tail is erect its always down tho. Shes got quite a lot of milk but i have milked her all winter because she didn't want to stop


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What does her bag look like? 

Normally the plug is thicker and more white then that. To me that is more the discharge before they kid. 

Are you 100% on the due date?


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

She came from a farm of 100+ goat so i assume the dates right.! Her utter is almost full size i just relieved her because thats what i was told to do because she was being milked all winter (not my fault! I tried to stop but she said no! ) ill go get a pic of it!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

sarahmoffatt said:


> She came from a farm of 100+ goat so i assume the dates right.! Her utter is almost full size i just relieved her because thats what i was told to do because she was being milked all winter (not my fault! I tried to stop but she said no! ) ill go get a pic of it!


 What do you mean you relieved her? Are you milking her out? If so please stop. you are milking out the Colustrum and the babies need that.

I would say she is not going to wait untl the 25th.


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok hears her udder remember i just milked her


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

I still have the milk if she does kid i know i am worried about the colustorim situation. I have powdered too on hand incase i need it. But she got a mild mild mastitis because i tried to stop milking her so i am afraid to leave milk in her udder!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't knwo what to tell you, but I would not milk her. that is just me and I am sure someone will say something different.

Are you going to bottle feed these babies? If you feel you have to milk her only take a little pressure off her, just a couple squirts. 

So how long has she been in milk? SHe never was able to dry up between kiddings?


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

I am going to bottle feed and as for milking i have no clue i could contact her previous owner and ask tho i think i am not going to breed her next year i didn't breed her this year the guy i got her from bred her the day before she was sold to me:/


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Did he not tell you to stop milking her at a certain time? I do not have dairy goats so I am not sure how long you can keep milking. 

I would stop milking her.

Now you said she is gettin mastitus on omne side if you don;t milk her. I wonder if it is just not her getting full. Not saying that is what it is just a idea. 

Is she your first goat? is this your first kidding?


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

First kidding not first goat.she did get mastitis but i think i got it cleared up! Tried to stop milking her in the fall and she wouldn't. i tried everything all winter to try and stop.! At one point i was told to stop milking all together so i did and thats how she got mastitis. I will never lessen to that persion afen!


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Should i put her in the kidding stall?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It is just a learning curve.

 Just so you know for next time, what I found that works great for drying them up, is Sage. They love it and I had a doe I needed dried up fast and I gave it to her for three day straight morning and night. She was dried up totally in like 5 days. Now my other does did not dry up that fast, but it is quick. 

 If you have it in your pasture, pick it when it when you can and dry it, or just get it from the store. That is more expensive but for one goat it is not too bad. I was drying up 5 at once.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I think I would put her in the kidding stall at night for sure.


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok shes in the stall now and i will be doing checks on her through the night just because i am worried hah shes acting so weird like shes walking different it looks and she is so quiet today.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she isnt due for 20 days.? what I see is normal pre labor discharge that can happen several weeks off and on. Im sure its been said,but you need to stop milking her now...I know its hard when they are a huge producer..but she needs time to make colostrum and she needs rest..I also suggest skipping the next breeding season..she is a long lactating goat and doesnt need to kid each season to have milk...If she is acting off I too would watch her...make sure she is eating and drinking, pooping and peeing normal..if she goes off feed take her temp...but for now just keep an eye on her....


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

I just fed her and she eat it all  shes eatin hay now. Should i stop milking all together?? I don't know what to do i am so afraid of mastitis! Will she be fine if i just clean her utter daily? Or is that bad to do?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes stop milking her...she needs to plug up and produce colostrum..if she has time...she will be fine..: )


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

I hipe so :E


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok now i am worried she has diarrhea!!!!!!!!! Could stress of caused it from moving to the new pen?what should i do?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

It is a very common misconception that you're "stealing" colostrum from the baby while milking between lactations. Colostrum is usually made during labor. The first milking you do after birth is colostrum any way you look at it. Literally. The new practice in commercial dairy (cattle) herds is no-dry up. Keep em milking. I don't practice this method, but worked for a guy who did and I kid you not, the milking prior to giving birth was regular milk, and after birth was thick, golden and rich. The body does what it's good at. 

And also, immediately stopping now with her milking will actually put more stress on her that she really doesn't need as we edge closer to her due date.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

sarahmoffatt said:


> Ok now i am worried she has diarrhea!!!!!!!!! Could stress of caused it from moving to the new pen?what should i do?


Could be from stress or could be because she's due soon. I've noticed my does have different poop the day or two prior to kidding.


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

I knew i should of milked her! Now i am in school and cant! :/ uggggghhh


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

sarahmoffatt said:


> I knew i should of milked her! Now i am in school and cant! :/ uggggghhh


She'll be having a fit when you get home but promise she'll be ok. She's lower end lactation.


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Hears her udder all filled up.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I do not agree that you should milk a goat through kidding...they need rest..to keep them producing year long will wear them down...but this is my opinion..on the runs...is it watery like water or pudding or clumpy? 
as for her udder,...does she act like he is in pain? when we dry off our girls...we always drop feed down to lower her production..and we stop milk twice a day..then only every other day...then we keep increasing the time between milking until a full udder is not so full..but has some give to it..then we stop....what does her udder feel like at this stage


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

It was really watery Its kind of like a solid clump thing now,not pebbles its starting to thicken up. I gave her probios. I was told by my grandpa she got out whale i was at school and ate a bag of poultry and game-bird feed so i assume thats what it was.!!! Its starting to look more normal now


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I personally agree with happy bleats on this. Giving her a month off of milking before kidding lets her put her energy into developing kids. I too, dropped down grain gradually and put more space between milkings to dry my doe off. JMHO


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Ive tried all that! Its not my fault SHE DID NOT WANT TO STOP!!!!! I tried everything. But now its too late to stop. So i just have to go with it.


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Well i just felt her liges and they got alot softer from yesterday!!! She still has goo but its more clear now


----------



## ShannonM (Mar 29, 2011)

sarahmoffatt said:


> Ive tried all that! Its not my fault SHE DID NOT WANT TO STOP!!!!! I tried everything. But now its too late to stop. So i just have to go with it.


We understand that it's not your fault  Sometimes they just won't stop. I would just make sure that you have some form of colostrum (frozen or powdered) on hand in case she's not able to produce any. And also makes sure you keep her in good condition, with being pregnant and milking I'm sure that's putting a bit of strain on her body, so just make sure that you're giving her good feed 

Other than that, HAPPY KIDDING!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I was wondering how she was doing.


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Shes doing good her poo is back to normal she is making a half gal of milk a day now and it keeps going up! Her kids are moving around like crazy! I cant put my hands on her without feeling one!  shes in with her "best friend" doe tonight because its cold. I think she had a week or too to go. I think shell hold of for her due date


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

I clipped confetti today because i kept getting hair in my milk! That was my first clipping


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Confetti kidded with 2 kids i was so excited i puked!!! Ill update latter drink now! Doe and buck darker one is doe


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL, you puked! That's terrible! BUT, I can certainly see myself doing that! Congrats!

In fact, one time I watched a horse give birth on a live cam and I was shaking and my teeth were chattering. Here is a pic:


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Ya i was inside eating toast and milk looked outside saw a kid stand up! I ran outside grabbed them got them in handed them to my grandpa and brother then i ran out checked on fetta ran back ant thruw up in my fogs watterbole! Haha


----------

